

Cascade - a web framework for Clojure by Tapestry author - mindaugas
http://github.com/hlship/cascade

======
cturner
"Cascade is a itty-bitty side project of Howard M. Lewis Ship, who should be
spending more time on Tapestry."

Hahah that's how it always starts.

Our lead developer has just spent the last month porting our product to
Tapestry 5, and we were joking the whole time about how long it would be
before hlship would go through another focus change resulting in another
period in the wilderness.

I've been trying to win traction to clojure - fabulous.

(Tapestry developer since 3.0)

------
icey
So, for people who have been working regularly with Clojure, what environment
have you been using?

I've been having bizarre swank issues across a few machines, which I've just
written off to my inexperience with classpath issues. Without it, why not use
Vim or Textmate or something else? (Instead of emacs)

I'm genuinely curious what people are using to write Clojure; or if everyone
is just using emacs.

